# Refroidir un iMac : indispensable !



## Ronnie (19 Juin 2002)

En ces temps de canicule, et après avoir passé la main au dessus de mon imac, je me suis dit qu'il serait peut être bien de penser à le refroidir un peu.

En effet, je constate tous les jours au boulot (sur PC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) les méfaits d'un mauvais refroidissement, en particulier sur les disques durs qui ont une facheuse tendance à tomber en rade.
Sur mon PC du boulot, avant que je l'équipe sauvagement en ventilos, à la fin de la journée, je pouvais facilement faire cuire un oeuf sur le disque dur...pourtant, c'est pas un foudre de guerre, c'est un vieux 5200 tr/mn.

Alors à mon avis, je vois pas pourquoi ça serait différent sur Mac (même s'il a été "pensé" pour se passer d'un ventilo)...
De plus, il suffit de parcourir les forums pour constater le nb importants de pannes "hardware" sur les iMac (disque, tube etc...)

Donc, est ce que quelqu'un à déjà tenté un refroidissement de son iMac...
A mon avis, le pb viens de l'encombrement, car dans un PC, on à la place de caser tout plein de ventilos, mais dans l'imac, c'est déjà plus short...

Si quelqu'un à une expérience là dessus, je suis preneur..


----------



## salamèche (20 Juin 2002)

le mien un 233 rev B à un ventilo et il ne chauffe pas exessivement, je l'ai allumé il y à une heure et je ne sent un peu de chaleur qu'au niveau de la sortie d'air, la partie ou est le disque dur est à peine tiède. J'ai toujour supposé que les modèles à ventilo bien que bruyant étaient plus fiable. De plus j'ai changé il y a six mois de DD5400Trmn pour un 7200Trmn et je n'ai pas senti de différence de température. Si je le laisse allumé la nuit, le matin il est tout frais


----------



## scalyskink (20 Juin 2002)

Si l'iMac a été pensé sans ventilo, cela devrait pourvoir tenir le coup même par canicule. Mais c'est vrai que la chaleur qu'il dégage est inquiétant (50 degré)! Vaut mieux le poser à un endroit avec de l'espace sur son bureau pour une aération optimale.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par scalyskink:
*Si l'iMac a été pensé sans ventilo, cela devrait pourvoir tenir le coup même par canicule. Mais c'est vrai que la chaleur qu'il dégage est inquiétant (50 degré)! Vaut mieux le poser à un endroit avec de l'espace sur son bureau pour une aération optimale.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu es naïf la plupart des problèmes des iMacs mange-disques viennent de la chaleur des bécanes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je pense m'acheter un gros ventilo posée sur le bureau comme ça le bonhomme sera rafraichi aussi!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2002)

Un petit ventilo installé près des ouies d'aération sur la face haute de l'imac doit très bien faire l'affaire. En plus on en trouve facilement avec un doubleur d'alim, qui permet de récupérer une alim standard quelque part (disque par exemple). 
Si dans la plupart des cas, cette ventilation n'est pas nécessaire, elle ne peut pas faire de mal. Et pour ceux qui veulent overcloacker leur PPC, elle devient OBLIGATOIRE.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Un petit ventilo installé près des ouies d'aération sur la face haute de l'imac doit très bien faire l'affaire. En plus on en trouve facilement avec un doubleur d'alim, qui permet de récupérer une alim standard quelque part (disque par exemple). 
Si dans la plupart des cas, cette ventilation n'est pas nécessaire, elle ne peut pas faire de mal. Et pour ceux qui veulent overcloacker leur PPC, elle devient OBLIGATOIRE.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des liens, des liens, des liens!


----------



## Zitoune (21 Juin 2002)

Jette un oeil ici ; http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=28


----------



## Zitoune (21 Juin 2002)

Et puis là : http://homepage.mac.com/schrier/mhz.html


----------



## Ritchie (21 Juin 2002)

Hello,

L'Imac n'a pas besoin de ventilo, s'il dégage de la chaleur c'est normal. Une TV fonctionne sans ventilo non?
La grosse astuce de l'Imac est la coque qui est en "Polycarbonate" alors pas de panique, il n'y aura pas de twist pour cause de surchauffe, sauf peut être pour les amateurs de l'overclock.


----------



## Ronnie (21 Juin 2002)

Ouais effectivement, une télé n'a pas de ventilo. Mais la différence entre la TV et un ordinateur, quel qu'il soit, c'est que la fréquence des composants est plus importante dans l'ordi (en particulier le processeur, qui devient rapidement une petite chaudière), et surtout, le disque dur, pièce mécanique tournant comme un âne, et qui dégage énormément de chaleur.
D'ailleurs, la chaleur est l'enemie de tout système mécanique tournant un tant soit peu vite (regardez l'importance du refroidissement dans une voiture)..
D'ailleurs, de plus en plus, les disques durs tombent très souvent en rade...peut être que la qualité diminue (surement même) mais y'a autre chose. Ils tournent plus vite, les têtes se déplacent plus vite etc...
J'ai encore un HD de 40Mo qui date de mon 1er amiga qui fonctionne encore, alors que l'an dernier, j'ai vu 7 ou 8 disques récents qui ont rejoint le choeur invisible..

Donc à mon avis, faut refroidir un minimum..

D'ailleurs, que pensez vous de l'idée de coller carrément un ventilo sur le processeur de l'imac, collé avec une colle thermique ?


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2002)

J'y ai pensé, mais y a pas la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Effectivement comme tu l'as précisé rien à voir avec une télé ! Les composants chauffent bien plus, et ils sont nettement plus sensibles à la chaleur. La ventilation ne peut qu'apporter un plus, en augmentant la durée de vie des composants les plus fragiles.
Pour ce qui est des disques, effectivement, ca va pas en s'arrangeant. mais là c'est la miniaturisation qui est en cause. les pièces deviennent plus fragile, les risques d'erreur augmentent avec la densité des infos sur les plateaux. La guerre des prix n'y ait surement pas étrangère non plus ...


----------



## titinium (22 Juin 2002)

Salut !

Si mon mac 450, 2 eme generations monte a 51° est-ce grave ???
Merci


----------



## Ronnie (22 Juin 2002)

sur mon 450, ces derniers temps, ils montent régulièrement à 53-55°...Bien qu'il soit prévu pour bosser à ces températures (qui équivaut globalement à la température d'un AMD à 2Ghz mal ventilé), je trouve ça un peu chaud..

Hier j'ai fait un test : j'ai laissé mon imac allumé 3h avec une température externe de 32° (ouais, à toulouse aussi il fait chaud   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )..Malgrès la température affichée par ThermoInDock, aux environs de 55° (ce qui commence à faire chaud), les signes externes sont plus inquiétants :
La carcasse hyper chaude au toucher (je sais que c'est signe que ça dissipe bien la chaleur, mais bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
et surtout, j'avais oublié un CD dans le lecteur DVD, et mon dieu, qu'il était chaud !!! C'est vrai que le lecteur se trouve juste à côté du disque dur...dommage pour lui...

Mais faut pas rêver...les composants hypers sensibles de ces petites bécannes n'aiment pas trop ces températures extrèmes..Au bout d'un certain temps, les pannes vont débouler...


----------



## LCT (22 Juin 2002)

Autrefois on trouvait dans le commerce des petits ventilo silencieux qui se montaient facilement dans les Mac Plus.
Ça n'existe pas pour les iMac ?


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2002)

J'ai trouvé un bon petit ventilo qui devrait refroidir efficacement vos Mac. Ciret tempête conseillé ...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juin 2002)

je reviens à la charge en affirmant qu'il faut *ABSOLUMENT* refroidir l'iMac !
Mon HD IBM (4 mois) vient de lacher ... et à 90% je parie que c'est parce qu'il a eu trop chaud ... Vais le mettre au congélateur un moment pour voir si je peux récupérer des données.


----------



## decoris (25 Juin 2002)

fais pas si chaud en belgique...
et a cupertino??


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juin 2002)

Dites, vous croyez pas qu'Apple vend des iMacs dans des pays ou il fait un peu plus chaud qu'en France ? Parce que je voudrais pas dire, mais si une semaine de chaleur faisait fondre votre Mac, il y aurait de quoi s'inquiéter pour un paquet de gens


----------



## Ritchie (25 Juin 2002)

Au lieu de s'inquiéter pour le refroidissement, faites aussi attention aux orages, je viens d'en faire la triste expérience dernièrement. Mon Imac était en suspension d'activité pour la nuit et bardaf un coup de foudre, résultat des courses carte mère out. Maintenant je me suis acheté une prise anti-foudre. Le constructeur de cette prise garanti le remboursement des dégâts dans le cas de non fonctionnement de celle-ci. D'accord c'est de ma faute.


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2002)

Dommage pour l'iBook ...


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

Mon ibook est tellement chaud du dessous en ce moment que je le place sur une bouillote remplie d'eau glacée sur mon bureau, et ça va beaucoup mieux pour son côté gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(par contre j'ai enlevé la batterie lithium qui n'aime pas bien le froid..)

Ma main gauche va bien mieux depuis !


----------



## Ritchie (25 Juin 2002)

Avec ça adieu à ta carte mère


----------



## mac_21 (25 Juin 2002)

Ouais c'est vrai ca... Elle va avoir froid celle la...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je pense que si Apple vent des machines qui chauffent comme ca ca doit être  normal..
Si ya des gens d'Apple qui visitent le Forum....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Dites nous si c'est normal....


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

Franchement, l'eau a vite fait de réchauffer ! Et puis je vois pas bien ce que je risque pour la carte mère..expliquez-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je fait quand même gaffe au choc thermique, je met pas un pain de glace en dessous, et puis je connais quelqu'un qui a un refroidissement hydraulique de son pc...


----------



## Ritchie (25 Juin 2002)

Voila pour la carte mère


----------



## Ritchie (25 Juin 2002)




----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

Ok, je ferai attention, mais je vois pas bien pourquoi. C'est indiqué clairement dans le mode d'emploi que la partie inférieure du boitier agit comme surface de refroidissement, donc si on le facilite, je ne vois pas où est le problème ? (je précise que j'ai agit dans des conditions *raisonnables*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci


----------



## Ronnie (25 Juin 2002)

pour en revenir sur l'imac, effectivement je ne doute pas que les ingénieur de Cupertino se sont penchés la dessus avant nous, mais bon, faut quand même admettre qu'ils refroidissent les imac maintenant..

ok ok ils vont plus vite etc...mais un disque dur d'emac ou d'imac flat chauffe pareil que sur un vieux imac...

Normalement, sur l'imac la coque du dessus sert de refroidisseur, vu que la chaleur monte (en majorité celle du HD) par une grille situé sur lui, passe autour du tube et est évacuée en haut...
peut être que ça suffit pas, car j'ai fait un test tout simple :
j'ai laissé mon imac allumé sans rien faire 15 min : température 55°, et coque bien chaude...à priori c'est logique, elle dissipe...

Maintenant, j'ai refroidi uniquement la coque avec un gros ventilo : donc en 10 min, coque presque froide, mais température interne = 45°...pas terrible terrible...
Après, j'ai carrément enlevé la coque du dessus et refroidi l'intérieur (toujours avec mon gros ventilo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et là ça va drolement mieux : 22-24°

Donc à mon avis, une petite ventilation interne ne serait pas du luxe (quand on trouvera des micro-ventilos qui pourront rentrer dans les méandres très étroites de l'imac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## loriscoutin (26 Juin 2002)

ce que j'avais fait un jour quand mmon imac a du servir de serveur pendant 2 semaines donc il a tourné non-stop je l'ai surélevé pour que l'air puisse mieux circuler et j'ai mis en dessous des petits ventilos qui forcaient l'entrée d'air et d'autres en haut qui créaient une aspiration ca faisait du bruit mais bon j'aétait en dessous de 40° et puis je mettais les compresses de glace en dessous de l'imac prévoyé de les changer toutes les 2 heures ca permet un refroidissement de l'air qui entre dans l'imac

Sinon aérer la piece car quand il est enfermé on peut plus rien faire il faut en tout cas augmenter la surface d'échange thermique et apporter un mangeur calorifique dans mon cas les pochettes de gel gelés qui servent aux toubibs lors des rencontres sportives 3 heures au congel 2 heurs de froid apres il reste plus qu'a touver un toubib sympa c'est assez facile si vous les payé à 20 euros


----------



## dylanjoubin (4 Août 2011)

coucou mon ibook g4 servé de plancha pour les oeufs o plat (irronique) grace o logiciel g4fancontrol il est a 40-45°C max logiciel payant mais je le partage gratos sur http://www.telecharger-tout.com/logiciels/mac_linux/135027-g4-fancontrol.html


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2011)

Joli déterrage de topic ! 

Pas sûr que ton lien reste très longtemps, cela dit&#8230;


----------

